# East Texas BRUTE



## Tannerm (Oct 29, 2012)

I've only had this deer on game camera once a week and a half ago. He came out at about 90 yards and took a very long dirt nap.... I'm thinking mid 170's low 180's. I'm going to get him scored this evening. He is a main frame 10 with 2 kickers on each side


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Wow! Very nice deer! East Texas has some big ones hiding in them forest. Congrats to you!


----------



## Tannerm (Oct 29, 2012)

Low fence, just feed protein!


----------



## Icetrey (Oct 8, 2007)

If you dont mind, what county? Super nice deer, for East Texas or any part of the state.


----------



## Tannerm (Oct 29, 2012)

Tyler county, south of woodville


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

Great buck no matter what part of the state he's from. Congrats on a fine trophy!


----------



## Tannerm (Oct 29, 2012)

Thanks guys


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Nice


----------



## Tannerm (Oct 29, 2012)

What do y'all think he will score?


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

That's a dam nice buck......congrats


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

Nice buck!!

I'm thinking he'll score around 155-160. No matter the score a buck to be proud of!!


----------



## chicken fried (Sep 8, 2010)

Awesome deer!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Very nice east Texas buck. Congrats.


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

Great deer for E TX!


----------



## Gearman (Nov 13, 2012)

I am thinking around 165 on a score . Great deer


----------



## Tannerm (Oct 29, 2012)

I have 165" 11 point in my living room and he is way bigger. I will post his score tomorrow, i couldn't make it to the taxidermist today


----------



## AndyThomas (May 26, 2012)

He should be low 60s! Congrats on a beautiful buck!


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

Very nice deer !


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Man O man , I have seen a bunch O Deer in east Texas , but that one is a toad!


----------



## El Tirador (Nov 1, 2014)

Heck of a deer. What part of East Texas?


----------



## Tannerm (Oct 29, 2012)

Tyler county, Woodville area


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Hilister TX high fence, west side of 69? kidding, very nice.


----------



## Tannerm (Oct 29, 2012)

No sir but close to it


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Profish00 said:


> Hilister TX high fence, west side of 69? kidding, very nice.


Ummm Walter's place?? NICE buck!!!


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Profish00 said:


> Hilister TX high fence, west side of 69? kidding, very nice.


McClures place. He owns the furniture store beside the new mega gas station in town.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Beautiful Buck!!! Congrats to you!!!


----------



## Mad Mike (Dec 28, 2005)

Very nice


----------



## palmwad89 (Dec 9, 2008)

high 160's to low 170's.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Dang it boy... thats a stud!!!


----------



## HELOLT (Aug 1, 2013)

Congrats great buck.


----------



## Havinfun (Nov 10, 2014)

*Hunt*

NICE deer...


----------



## sparrish8 (Jul 13, 2013)

Man I have seen more big east texas bucks this year than ever before. The new low fence state record was shot in east texas and several over 200"! People are finally starting to let them mature.

Congrats on your Hoss!


----------

